# FiveStar ranges



## foodsnob (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi all,

About to purchase a 30" range, and was considering a the FiveStar 30" all gas, open burner model - seen here:

http://www.distinctiveappliance.com/...roductid=16442

However, I noticed this tidbit "Lo-Medium-Hi surface burners with "click" setting at 2,100; 5,200; 14,000 BTU (open burner models)."

Does this mean that there are only three settings for the flame? I can't adjust the flame between Low and Medium?! If so, what kind of "professional" range is this? Am I missing something?

If this turns out to be true, I think I'll go with a Blue Star.

Thanks


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It's pretty hard to call a 14K BTU stove "professional". Reading the page it seems the click settings help you know how much heat you're using.

Phil


----------

